# Rat help please



## QTY (May 8, 2009)

hi
I have a litter of 4 week old rats, two of the rats seem to have issues with the eye.
the eye is mostly closed and sunken in , sometimes open but mostly closed, when i look into the eye it is dull and has a matte look.
any ideas???


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

sunken eyes would suggest dehydration to me, gently scruff them and if the skin stays tented they are, the description sounds like it to me....check the water bottle is the spout blocked? dull eyes is worrying 
see if you put a drop of water on your finger near their mouth if they lick it..how are they in themselves? 
if they are dehydrated make up a dehydration mix (google can help with this) or if you have any diolyte (think thats what its called) give them some of this

make them something wet to eat if they will eat, if not keep offering them drops. id give your vet a ring too, babys can go downhill really fast


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Sounds like infection to me, dull eyes generally are infected, maybe even dead. I'd get them checked at the vets, they might prescribe chloramphenicol drops or recommend removal.

What bedding are you using?

Just to add - dont wipe the eyeball at all.


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

you say they are four weeks old when did you first notice this problem is it something that could of been there for a while so may be a genetic fault that jsut hadnt shwon itself tillnow hopefully though it wll be dehydration which is the most likely cause


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Dehydration is not the most likely cause. Dehydration does not cause cloudy eyes. Somewhat sunken is one thing, cloudy, flat, shrivelled is another.

It is most likely infection, either in womb or from some sort of environmental damage - either way, a vet is the first port of call - as sometimes these infections can track inwards, and antibiotics might be appropriate.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

im going on the dull sunken appearance , obviously its not going to be accurate advising when your not a vet (which none of us are) and not being able to see said animals people will have different opinions

like i said in my first post they really need to see a vet


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

the op does not say the eyes is flat or shrivelled only sunken he does say cloudy hence why i said possible genetic fault and it could be dehydration, but yes a vet is the best place to find out even though i have kept rats for over 20 years i still dont deem to be able to diagnose what is wrong only to give an opinion based on my own experiences


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

QTY said:


> hi
> I have a litter of 4 week old rats, two of the rats seem to have issues with the eye.
> the eye is mostly closed and sunken in , sometimes open but mostly closed, when i look into the eye it is dull and has a matte look.
> any ideas???


Where have they said cloudy? I read this ages ago and can't see any reference to cloudy. In my perception dull and matte isn't cloudy to be honest.


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

thank you Feorag I thought i had misread your post but i see what oyu mean now the op didnt say cloudy at all which just reinforces my post really even though i did give in on the cloudy part but i hope the Op does get them to the vet soon just to be sure as we are all only guessing as we cant see the poor wee things


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I have experience with eye problems at this age and if their eyes _look_ sunken it's beyond dehydration, if they look matte, there is most likely infection or an underlying genetic fault (such as mild micropthalmia). Eyes should not be mostly closed, again this isn't dehydration, either the rat is keeping its eyes closed itself and therefore is showing signs of illness, or they have narrowed eye openings which is part and parcel of micropthalmia. Eyes don't need to be "shrivelled" for them to have an infection, but I completely agree that a vet trip is in order. At this age prompt veterinary treatment for any problems is absolutely imperative. In the meantime we can only speculate, especially without a photo.


----------



## QTY (May 8, 2009)

hi

i have followed some of your advice, i have a vet opp today at 5:50pm

mean while i have given the babas more apple cucumber and salt/sugar water mix.

i felt it was maybe dehydration because the silly bliters havnt been using any of the water bottles, the stronger ones are good to go and have now figured that out with a little push.

i have syringed water into the 2 weaker ones bcause they havnt even been nibbling on the fruit  but are now a little more active.

i intent to keep this syringe business up till the vets tonight....anyone have any ideas how much i should give????

here is a pic but not a good one

this is so stressful i just wish they where all better now
http://i963.photobucket.com/albums/ae120/ajnic/ratties/DSCF1357.jpg


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

QTY said:


> hi
> 
> i have followed some of your advice, i have a vet opp today at 5:50pm
> 
> ...


 
Have you tried giving them something like baby rice pudding to eat? 
I cant comment on your photo other than healthy rats have their eyes wide open, very pretty baby though


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Can I just point out that other two are not 'good to go' at just 4 weeks old.
Do you have pics of those two as well?

They should be at least 6 weeks and preferably a little older before being rehomed.

I hope the two going to vet are better soon.


----------



## QTY (May 8, 2009)

saxon said:


> Can I just point out that other two are not 'good to go' at just 4 weeks old.
> Do you have pics of those two as well?
> 
> They should be at least 6 weeks and preferably a little older before being rehomed.
> ...


i didnt mean good to go as in leave me for another home, i ment good to go as in there good now when it comes to drinking out the bottle.
im fully aware that 4 weeks is WAY WAY to young to leave me.


----------



## kooky1 (Feb 22, 2010)

i have rats and havent experienced anything like this.poor babies but your doing the right thing getting them seen by a vet,hopefully theyll be much better soon good luck:2thumb:


----------



## QTY (May 8, 2009)

been to the vets, got baytrail and cream for there eyes, the vet said one is good the other she is worried about, but will play it out 

il keep you posted


----------

